# Show quality



## Moonpies4ever (May 4, 2016)

If i post pics of my baby lionhead as i am super new at showing.,cud you guys help me know if he is show or pet quality


----------



## Moonpies4ever (May 4, 2016)

These r the 2 bunnies inwas wondering about showing. I know its hard to tell from pics but does anything stand out as a def dq..


----------



## Azerane (May 5, 2016)

First of all, I wouldn't have a clue  Secondly, to be able to get a better idea, it's best if you can take photos of the rabbits posed as they would be judged at a show.


----------



## MiniLopMad (May 5, 2016)

We don't have Lionheads here in Australia and I don't have much knowledge on how they should look. As said above, a posed photo will help those who know what a show quality LH should look like, so that they can give you a better opinion


----------



## majorv (May 5, 2016)

I don't raise Lionheads either, but search for poses for judging and take pictures that way. In the US the only two varieties approved so far are REW and Tort. If you show yours you'll need the working standard with you to show the judge.


----------

